# Amy ladies done donor egg with pre existing high blood pressure



## Libby49 (Aug 8, 2012)

Love to hear from someone who did donor eggs who had high blood pressure before they started and how it was managed


----------



## LittleFriend (May 28, 2010)

I am 32 weeks pregnant and had pre-existing hypertension. I actually found that my BP dropped and I had to come off my antihypertensives when I got my BFP, which is totally normal as your body is forming loads of extra blood vessels. I've been monitored by an obstetrician and the midwife that works with her, who both specialise in hypertension. My BP went up at about 28 weeks and I restarted my medication. I have since had it increased yesterday. I get regular reviews and might have to consider a different drug if that doesn't work. I might end up being induced at about 38 weeks as I have an increased risk of preeclampsia. 

TBH the fact that I have used donor eggs has nothing to do with my treatment for my hypertension. What has happened with my BP would have happened regardless of whose eggs I used. 

Oh and I also saw the obstetrician before we had treatment to discuss risks of getting pregnant. She strongly advised about having multiple embryos implanted. People with hypertension have increased risks of preeclampsia, and this risk increases even further with twins/ triplets. We had SET on our first round of treatment and got a BFP.

Good luck and hope all works out for you.


----------



## Libby49 (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi littlefriend. You have set my mind at ease. You reply has been so helpful. Congratulations on your pregnancy you must be so excited. Every happiness for the future. L


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi Libby

I have high blood pressure and the only difference to my treatment is that I was asked to go straight to Synarel for down regging. Apparently the pill isn't recommended for someone with high blood pressure.

Hope this helps xx


----------



## LittleFriend (May 28, 2010)

I didn't take a pill to downreg, just went straight for the buserelin injections, followed by eostradiol tablets. I had the normal down regulation package and it didn't affect my BP.


----------

